# Free ebook on Windows optimization for audio



## GigStage (Oct 16, 2020)

Link: https://gigperformer.com/docs/ultimate-guide-to-optimize-windows-for-stage/index.html

Optimize your PC for the ultimate audio experience. Many tips and tricks, troubleshooting and best practices are included.
Download in PDF, ePub or Mobi.


----------



## Rob (Oct 16, 2020)

thank you!


----------



## Pictus (Oct 16, 2020)

Good, thank you!
Some complementary information at





Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?


Hi all! We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an...




vi-control.net


----------



## Fariny67 (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Franco Bollo (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## GigStage (Nov 3, 2021)

Hey guys!
This guide is updated for Windows 11 and includes more tips!


----------



## toomanynotes (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you!


----------

